# Moving to NZ



## xxxxxxxxGrahamc-2008 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello Everyone
I am thinking of moving to NZ, My sister lives there and she said i can stay with her , i need some advice on immigration and the process of applying to get work in NZ.

Graham


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Grahamc-2008 said:


> Hello Everyone I am thinking of moving to NZ, My sister lives there and she said i can stay with her , i need some advice on immigration and the process of applying to get work in NZ. Graham


Unfortunately I don't think having a sister in NZ helps you with the process that much.
You wouldn't be eligible for residency via the family stream as this only extends to partners, dependent children and parents of NZ citizens / residents.
I believe you could only gain entry on your own merit although you would receive bonus points for having close family in NZ already if you were to go down the Residency route via skilled migrant category.

What is your age ?
What skills do you have ?
What experience do you have ?
What qualifications do you have ?
Do you have a partner ?
What qualifications does your partner have ?

These questions are relevant to a residency application via SMC. Why not have a look at the points indicator to see what you would score.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/skilledmigrant/default.htm

https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/

If not this route there are other temporary options depending on your age that could well lead to a permanent stay in NZ at a later stage.

Regards,

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## xxxxxxxxGrahamc-2008 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello
I am 47, i am an IT Technician with 7 years experience , i have qualifications in this field, no i dont have a partner.I am also qualified in mental health support.
Thanks for the reply.

Grahamc-2008


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I think u better be fast before ur age reach 50. 
Yoir sis will definetely a good help to start life in new place. As for the migration visa thingy, i believe securing a job in IT will top up and give you a lot of extra points to qualify.

Good luck


----------



## xxxxxxxxGrahamc-2008 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

